# Dịch Vụ Nạp mực máy in Quận 2



## napmucmayinquan2 (3 Tháng chín 2021)

Đổ mực máy in hp máy tính Thiên Long

*Thiên Long *_Sửa Chữa Wifi, Pc, Laptop, Máy In Tại Nhà HCM_

*Thiên Long Computer*:* 02866 507 709 (Viettel) – 0932 743 732 *(Zalo) TỚI SỬA TẬN NƠI TP.HCM

*KHUYẾN MÃI:* Nạp Mực in *80,000* vnđ Sửa Vi Tính  Pc, laptop, Cài Win Tận nơi *150,000* vnđ (Trọn Gói Tại Nhà)


Hiện nay máy in HP trình làng các model mới với cơ chế  * báo mực *  bằng chip đếm làm cho người sử dụng tại Việt Nam trở nên bối rối, chẳng những người sử dụng mà ngay khi kỹ thuật, nơi bán hàng cũng gặp khó khăn trong việc giải thích cho khách hàng tại sao  * máy in cứ báo lượng mực thấp *  trong khi mực vừa đổ đầy. Thì bữa nay chúng tôi sẽ giải đáp mọi thắc cho các bạn hiểu được vấn đề.

_cơ chế báo hết mực của máy in hp _

1.  * Cơ chế báo hết mực của máy in HP *​Máy in nhận diện được  * lượng mực còn hay không còn là vì con chip * , con chíp này được gắn vào hộp mực khi lắp vào máy in nó sẽ chạm với main điều khiển, khi đấy main điều khiển sẽ đọc dữ liệu của con chip này và đưa kết quả ra màn hình, nếu là hộp mực mới hoặc chip vẫn còn bộ đếm máy in sẽ không báo vấn đề gì ( Ready ), còn nếu con chip đã đạt tới giới hạn của nó tức thì màn hình sẽ hiện lượng mực thấp (  * toner low * ).

2.  * Mực trong hộp mực có liên quan gì tới con chip này *​Mực trong hộp mực sẽ có sự tương quan nhau chứ không liên kết với nhau, hãng sẽ căn sao cho lượng mực và số đếm của con chip sẽ tương đương nhau ( chip đếm được 1000 trang, mực 120 gram - chạy được 1000 bản ). Khi chip đếm hết 1000 bản nó sẽ khóa máy in không cho chạy khi đó cùng lúc mực cũng sẽ cạn hết trong bầu mực.

*** Lưu ý :  _ Con số 1000 bản là chúng tôi lấy ví dụ, còn thực tế tùy theo model máy cũng có thể nó hơn hoặc kém, có máy 1500 bản, có máy 1200 bản, có máy mực lần đầu chỉ vài trăm bản in _

3.  * Tại sao máy in đổ mực đầy nhưng vẫn báo mực thấp - toner low *​Như đã nói ở trên, mực và chip chỉ tương quan cùng nhau về số bản in chứ con chip đó không nhận diện được mực có hay không bên trong hộp mực. Nên khi  * đổ mực mới bạn cần thay con chip mới * , làm vậy để cho máy in nhận diện rằng " chip sẽ chạy được 1000 bản, mực sẽ in được 1000 bản ".

4.  * Nếu chỉ thay chip mà không đổ mực thì máy in có in được không *​Nếu ta chỉ thay chip thôi thì máy sẽ không báo toner low nữa ( Ready ) nhưng một vấn đề trớ chêu là nếu không đổ mực thì máy in sẽ bị mờ do không có mực để in ra chữ.

5.  * Tại sao máy in chưa báo hết mực ( hay hết chip ) bản in đã bị mờ rồi *​Chip thì đếm theo bản in ra khỏi máy in, còn mực máy in thì lại phụ thuộc vào độ phủ của bản in, nếu bản in có tính phủ đậm sẽ tốn mực hơn và sẽ in được ít hơn 1000 bản in, do đó có khi máy chạy được 900 bản thì đã mờ rồi.

6.  * Tại sao hãng lại làm vấn đề phức tạp như vậy *​- Hãng muốn chúng ta nhận diện được máy in của bạn đang ở trạng thái nào để có phương án thay mới hộp mực, theo hãng quy định thì  * máy in không khuyến cáo đổ mực *  mà phải thay cả cụm cartridge ( hộp mực ), khi thay cả hộp mực thì đương nhiên chúng ta có chip mới, mực mới... và cứ thế cắm vào máy in là chạy không cần bận tâm gì.

- Hãng làm chip đếm kia cũng nhằm mục tiêu kiểm soát không cho kỹ thuật can thiệp sâu vào máy in mà bắt chúng ta phải  * thay hộp mực mới *  với cái giá ngang " cắt cổ " người dùng, bởi bên phía ngoài không có con chip đó thay thế, hãng muốn độc quyền để bản sản phẩm.

7.  * Máy in đổ mực có được bảo hành máy in hay không *​Máy in và mực in là 2 bộ phận tách biệt nhau không liên quan nên thậm chí bạn làm gì ở hộp mực thì hãng vẫn bảo hành sườn máy in. Còn hộp mực thì khi hết chip hãng sẽ  * từ chối bảo hành hộp mực *  dù đã tháo hay chưa tháo hộp mực.

8.  * Thống kê một số máy in bị khóa chip *​HP laser 107w, HP laserjet pro M404, HP laserjet M433, HP laserjet M436, HP laserjet MFP 135w, HP laserjet MFP 137w ...

9.  * Khuyến cáo người dùng *  !​Chọn mua máy in có thể đời cũ hơn một ít thì sẽ không phải gặp trạng thái này, hoặc có thể gọi điện tới chúng tôi để nhận tham vấn mua máy nào cho thích hợp vừa in dành dụm mà máy có tuổi đời cao.

Lời kết.​Hiện nay hãng HP ra các model máy đời mới chưa xuất hiện chip thay thế nên chúng ta sẽ phải mua hộp mực chính hãng, mà có chip thay thế ngày nay thì cũng rất cao nhưng tất nhiên không cao bằng thay cả hộp mực ( cả hộp mực khoảng 1,6 triệu đồng )



> > > Xem thêm : đổ mực máy in hp



_Từ khóa tìm kiếm:  _ máy in báo hết mực như thế nào, tại sao máy in lại báo hết mực, cơ chế báo mực máy in, chơ chế báo hết mực in hp, máy in báo hết mực do đâu,  * tại sao máy in báo hết mực * , máy in đổ mực vẫn báo hết mực


----------

